# 2014 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Fishing Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are excited to announce the 2014 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Fishing Tournament. We have made a few changes and additions to the 2014 tournament. We are bringing the $10k bounty back for a big red snapper and a big warsaw grouper. We also have launched a website for our offshore tournaments which is www.matagordabluewater.com. Once completed, you will be able to download tournament brochures, view tournament results and view pictures of the tournament. You can also view all the tournament sponsors as well as be able to click on their logo and view their website. We will also be awarding the winners some nice engraved plaques instead of just a money payout. More information will be added as we go....

2014 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge
June 19-21, 2014
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas

Entry fee-$250

Calcutta: 1 Kingfish- 1 Red Snapper- 1 Dolphin
Total weigh of all 3 fish
Pays 1st thru 3rd
Calcutta Insurance-$150

*$9000 in added cash* has been sponsored to the side pots! 
*$1000 in added cash* has been placed in each side pot
Dolphin
Grouper
Ling
Barracuda
Lady Angler
Red Snapper
Kingfish
Grand Slam
Junior Angler-Free entry, pays $500 1st place- $300 2nd place- $200 3rd place(Thanks to Gary Belvin and Family)

Pays 1st and 2nd place- 60%-40% -100 % payback

*$5000.00* Bounty for the Heaviest RED SNAPPER over 30lbs
*$5000.00* Bounty for the Heaviest Warsaw Grouper over 80lbs

55 gallon drum of YAMAHA oil awarded to the highest placing YAMAHA powered boat in the Calcutta -$1000+ VALUE

55 gallon drum of MERCURY oil awarded to the highest placing MERCURY powered boat in the Calcutta- $1000+ Value

The *ABSOLUTE BEST SPONSORS* made it happen again in 2014

West Oaks Contracting- $500
Poco Playa Restaurant and Village-$1000
Busha Boat works-$500
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance-$500
Full Stringer Realty-$500
Pluggers Pub-$500
Jeromey Turner Family-$500
Tamara Osina DDS/Coastal Lattitude Fishing Team-$1000
Gary Belvin and Family-$1000
Mr Mike Rizzuto-$500
Don Davis Dealerships-$500
Russelure-$500
Daryl Dabbelgott Family-$500
Renegade Torque and Test-$500
Dorsten Homes-$500

The *ABSOLUTE BEST PRODUCT SPONSORS* and back again for 2014
Wet Sounds
Rigid Industries
Cannon Downriggers
Brute Outdoors
JB Offshore Tackle
Icehole Coolers
Cooler Graphics
Aluma-Tech Aluminum 
Lamco Feeders
Fishing Tackle Unlimited
Yamaha Outboards
Mercury Outboards
Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Star Brite Marine Care Products
Pelagic Gear.com
Plashlights LED Lighting
Ocean- Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bag chairs
Tough Country Outfitters
Las Palmas Lodge

Special thanks to JEROMEY TURNER and COOLER GRAPHICS for the newly designed color brochures and outstanding tournament t-shirts.

Will be announcing more information as time goes by

Anyone wanting to join our team of sponsors, please send me a P.M


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Boat Show*

We will have tournament brochures at the following sponsors booths at the 2014 Houston Boat Show starting this Saturday.

MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS
CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE
RUSSELURE

See you there !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Downloadable Brochures now available*

We now have downloadable tournament brochures available online on our website. They are located on the homepage.

Visit www.matagordabluewater.com and check them out!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Made a quick trip to the boat shop last night to replenish the supply of brochures. The following booths also have all the tournament brochures now also.

Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

Hooks Plus/Snapper Slapper


----------



## SouthernComfort (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like a great event.... We will try to make it.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poco Playa Restaurant, Bar and Village*

In order to have a good tournament, you need a good tournament location to have a captains meeting/Calcutta. Poco Playa Restaurant,Bar and Village in Matagorda. Next time your in Matagorda, stop by for a good meal, drinks and nice scenery.

www.pocoplaya.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Tackle Unlimited*

Fishing Tackle Unlimited has been a sponsor of the MBC for the past 3 years and they are back again for 2014.

Thanks Camille and crew at FTU!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tough Country Outfitters*

Welcome new sponsor TOUGH COUNTRY OUTFITTERS to the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament. For all your offroad/street truck accessories give TOUGH COUNTRY a call. Tough Country will also be the sponsor of the beautiful handmade cutting boards that are going to be custom engraved and handed out to the winners.

www.toughcountry.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tamara Osina DDS/ Team Coastal Lattitude-$1000 Sponsor*

Back again is Tamara Osina DDS/Team Coastal Lattitude as a sponsor for the 2014 MBC. They are also sponsors for ALL of our offshore tournaments as well as competitors who win on several occasions.

Thanks for the $1000 SPONSORSHIP


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Fishing Show*

Stop by booth 151 at the Houston Fishing Show at the GRB and pick up tournament brochures, buy tournament shirts, and take a look at the new Hooker Electric reel that the winner of the king of the deep winning deep drop team will win.

Also, JB Offshore Tackle will be there with his offshore rigs as well as Las Palmas Lodge in Matagorda.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*T shirts*

Shirts


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Our 2014 MBC Tournament shirts arrived today. We will have these for sale at the fishing show next week. Again , Jeromey Turner and Cooler Graphics did an outstanding job on the shirts .


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Front view*

Front view


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*JB Offshore Tackle*

Jeff from JB Offshore Tackle is back again as a sponsor of the 2014 MBC. I buy all my tackle from him. Quality tackle built by a offshore fisherman.

www.jboffshoretackle.com

Visit our booth #151 at the Houston Fishing Show


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Stop by booth 151 at the fishing show and say hi and buy some 2014 tournament t- shirts.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Some great looking shirts again mark !! Looking forward to fishing your tournament again .. We might film a fishing show while fishing your tournament . Would be a great show .
See ya soon
Www.BillPlattfishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck yea Bill. Bring that 37 Seahunter over to Matagorda.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Cannon Downriggers*

Cannon Downriggers are a favorite for offshore fishing down deep. Thank you Cannon for a 3rd year as a sponsor of the MBC.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor COASTAL POWER AND EQUIPMENT*

Brian Medearis from *COASTAL POWER AND EQUIPMENT* has stepped up this year as a new sponsor of the 2014 MBC. COASTAL POWER and EQUPIMENT is a *$500 sponsor.*

www.coastalpowerandequipment.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wanted*

Catch the HEAVIEST RED SNAPPER OVER 30 LBS and win $5000 at the 2014 MBC

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor- DORSTEN HOMES*

We have a new sponsor for 2014. Karl Westin from *DORSTEN HOMES* has fished our tournaments before and he is in for *$500* in 2014. Thank you Karl for the support.

www.dorstenhomes.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pelagic Gear is back*

Back again for 2014 is PELAGIC GEAR. PELAGIC GEAR has been a longtime sponsor of the MBC and they have some of the best offshore apparel available.

Thank you again Pelagic!

www.pelagicgear.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$9500*

*Teams- There are $9500 in ADDED CASH to be paid directly 100% back to the winners of the misc side pots thanks to the below cash sponsors:*

*West Oaks Contracting- $500*
*Poco Playa Restaurant and Village-$1000*
*Busha Boat works-$500*
*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance-$500*
*Full Stringer Realty-$500*
*Pluggers Pub-$500*
*Jeromey Turner Family-$500*
*Tamara Osina DDS/Coastal Lattitude Fishing Team-$1000*
*Gary Belvin and Family-$1000*
*Mr Mike Rizzuto-$500*
*Don Davis Dealerships-$500*
*Russelure-$500*
*Daryl Dabbelgott Family-$500*
*Renegade Torque and Test-$500*
*Dorsten Homes-$500*
*Coastal Power and Equipment-$500*


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Nice. Great job getting some great sponsors.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking good as always Mark and Kelly. 


Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
832-541-2919


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Well our ridiculous government fisheries office has made it official now. We have a whopping 11 days to catch red snapper. One word describes this. Ridiculous !!

That will affect the 2014 MBC. We will announce the updated Calcutta fish to take the place of red snapper soon. We will also revise the $5000 bounty on red snapper to possibly be another species.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Leave it snapper. Screw the fed season BS.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

My vote is WAHOO!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer is back again*

Frank from *OCEAN-TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAG CHAIRS* has been a longtime sponsor. He makes the BEST bean bag chairs on the market and can *CUSTOM EMBROIDER* the bags/chairs with your team name/logo or boat manufacturer.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accurate Reels (New sponsor)*

Made in the USA, ACCURATE REELS has joined our team of sponsors for the 2014 MBC. Accurate Reels are made in the USA and are top of the line reels for offshore use. Thank you Accurate Reels for the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments.

FISH HARD !!

www.accuratefishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New tournament shirts*

Check out our newly designed MBC tournament shirts. Designed and made by the absolute best in the business. Jeromey Turner and www.coolergraphics.com


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

After looking over the tournament payouts again I would have to vote for changing the snapper to a ling on the calcutta. But you know me I would love to see wahoo back as a bounty fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New calcutta format*

Since we got screwed out of a red snapper season, we are forced to change the Calcutta format for the 2014 MBC. The format is now the following:

KINGFISH- LING- DOLPHINOLPHIN

Same as before, combined weight of all 3 fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Warsaw Grouper= $5000*

You can win $5000 if you are the team who catches the heaviest Warsaw Grouper over 80 lbs.

See tournament rules @ www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Downloadable entry forms*

We have downloadable entry forms, rules, etc on our website which is

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Welcome to our outstanding group of sponsors, 3rd COAST STEEL BUILDINGS. 3rd COAST STEEL BUILDINGS is a new company just starting out and they are in for a couple of ACCURATE FURY 400 REELS.

Thanks 3rd Coast!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Rentals*

Don't be left without a place to stay for the tournament. Book now to ensure that you are not left out. Please call the following tournament sponsors to see what they have to offer.

Full Stringer Rentals- 979-863-1143

Las Palmas Lodge- 979-429-7469


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Another great looking shirt! Ready to fish!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poco Playa= $1000 sponsor*

Darryl Elliott who is the owner of POCO PLAYA in Matagorda has again stepped up and is in for $1000. Darryl is a great guy and his place is absolutely amazing.

Visit www.pocoplaya.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Icehole coolers is back again!!*

100% made in the USA, Icehole Coolers is back again to support the 2014 MBC. 100% made in the USA, Icehole coolers make a tough military grade cooler that is offshore tough!

www.iceholecoolers.com


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Keep them coming!!! Should be another great turn out!


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it. Great sponsors as usual. I appreciate all their support. I always try to reciprocate by making purchases from those who support these events when I can. With so many sponsors and categories its hard not to win something in Mark's tournaments.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Big Warsaw=$5000.00*

We have decided not to replace the red snapper bounty with any other fish.

Therefore, we will have only 1 BOUNTY FISH and it is still WARSAW GROUPER. The team that enters the pot and catches the heaviest WARSAW GROUPER over 80 POUNDS will be awarded $5000.00.

This is a very doable fish and somebody hopefully will win $5000.00!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brute Outdoors*

BRUTE OUTDOORS is back again for 2014 as a sponsor of the 2014 MBC. Brute makes some of the most tough and durable marine coolers on the market and we are proud to have them be a partner.

Visit www.bruteoutdoors.com


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Nice grouper


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Carl Christoph*

Capt.Carl Christoph who has been a offshore guide for 25 years has donated a offshore fishing trip teaching a lucky person how to target hard spots for monster red snapper. Carl will teach you what to look for, how to recognize and how to fish hard spots out of his 27 Contender. He might even share some of his secret spots with you!

Thank you Carl for the support!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Charter lakes marine insurance*

My longtime friend and fellow 2cool member Brice (Outcast) and CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE is again a supporter of the 2014 MBC. We have our charter boat insurance with Brice and you cannot beat the service, coverage and price.

*Brice and Charter Lakes is a $500 sponsor!!!!*

Thanks Brice


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Weigh Tech*

Weigh Tech has been providing certified and calibrated scales to all of our tournaments since 2004. When your dealing with ounces, Weigh Tech has our back !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Shirts*

Decisions, Decisions !

Whats you favorite color?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I like green or pink. What ever color that is, top right


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

yellow, blue, teal


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Blue or teal


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Top right


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Top right


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Both Blues!


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

I'd also buy the dry fit shirt you had last year if you have them. Nice shirt.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

onthetake said:


> I'd also buy the dry fit shirt you had last year if you have them. Nice shirt.


We are checking on those also. We sold out of them in minutes last year. Very nice shirts!

Thanks for the p.ms and comments on the shirts. I also like the ones that everyone commented on. May also get some long sleeve ones this year.

*Tournament is a month away................*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mercury Marine*

Thanks to *MERCURY MARINE*, the highest placing MERCURY POWERED team in the calcutta will receive a *55 GALLON DRUM OF MERCURY MARINE OIL* IN EITHER 2 STROKE OR 4 STROKE.

*Well over a $1000.00 value!!!!*

Thanks again *MERCURY MARINE* for the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments.

Also thanks to *LMC MARINE CENTER* for their part in making this happen for us!

www.mercurymarine.com

www.lmcboats.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok Bluewater brothers, because I am ****** off because of this whole red snapper fiasco, let's make it interesting.

How about $10k for the heaviest Warsaw Grouper over 80 lbs instead of $5k

That's $10,000.00 !!!!!!

Let's roll


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Yamaha is in again.....*

YAMAHA is again a supporter of the MBC. The team captain who is the highest placing boat in the CALCUTTA category will be awarded a 55 GALLON DRUM OF EITHER 2 STROKE OR 4 STROKE OIL compliments of Yamaha.

That's over a $1k value !

Thank you YAMAHA for the support!

www.yamaha-motor.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Gary Belvin Family*

_GARY BELVIN_ and family is again the junior angler sponsor for the 2014 MBC. GARY is a longtime sponsor of the _*JUNIOR ANGLER CATEGORY*_ and he donates $1000 for the juniors. The junior angler category is a NO ENTRY FEE category for all junior anglers that are under the age of 16.

*1st place junior- $500*
*2nd place junior- $300*
*3rd place junior- $200*

Thank you *GARY BELVIN* for your continued support.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Millennium Marine is back*

Longtime sponsor MILLENNIUM MARINE CUSTOM ALUMINUM PRODUCTS is also back again as a sponsor of the 2014 MBC. JASON AND JODY WAGEN are also a great bunch of people who love to compete in tournaments as well.

Visit www.millenniummarineproducts.com

MILLENNIUM MARINE INC.
" Custom designs with your needs in mind "​


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

MBC is coming up quickly. Less than 2 weeks away. Make plans for lodging, etc and hope for calm seas.

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting sponsorship items in daily for the upcoming tournaments. Got our Ocean Tamer Marine Bean Bags in a couple says ago. The best bean bag chairs for the marine industry you can buy.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accurate*

Accurate Reels made in the USA are here for the upcoming tournaments.

www.accuratefishing.com

Thank you for the sponsorship!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Crew needed*

Michael Belvin from Team Reel Therapy is looking for a crew to fish on their boat which is a 35 SeeVee with trip 300s. Team Reel Therapy is a winner of multiple tournaments/side pots etc.

Contact Michael at 713-206-4657


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Whos gonna win?*

Whos gonna win the $10k Warsaw Grouper Bounty?


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Definitely gonna give it hell. The forecast is looking a little bumpy but oh well that's why it's called fishing.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Forecast is not too bad. Hopefully gets better as we get closer.


----------



## NervousBait (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this weekend! Matagorda or bust!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Forecast is looking better and better*

The forecast is looking better and better as we get closer. Someone is going to win some good money!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Great White Shark Pot anyone?*

With all the talk about that great white shark coming to Texas, maybe we should have a great white shark side pot. What do yall think???

Im just kidding !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Some questions that have been asked in regards to this weekends tournament:

1. Can we sign up at the captains meeting on Thursday? _*YES, You can also sign up for side pots , $10K Warsaw Bounty and Calcutta/ Calcutta Insurance*_

2. How man people are allowed on each team? _*We have no tournament limit of max people allowed on each boat, as long as you do not exceed the USCG weigh limit allowed*_

3. Can we pay with credit card ? _*YES, We will be set up to receive credit cards both at the registration/ Calcutta/ raffle tickets and tournament shirt purchases.*_

4. Can anyone from the public who is not an contestant in the tournament bid on our team in the Calcutta? _*YES, Anyone can bid on boats in the Calcutta.*_

Will be posting more if we receive more.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Is there no side pot for wahoo?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry James . No wahoo on this tournament .


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Sorry James . No wahoo on this tournament .


...why not let a wahoo side pot take the place of Red Snapper side pot that is null now?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

kingkatcher said:


> ...why not let a wahoo side pot take the place of Red Snapper side pot that is null now?


Let me think about it..... You fishing the tournament?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament shirts are in*

Take a look at our 2014 tournament shirts. Jeromey Turner at coolergraphics.com hit it out of the park again this year .

We have long sleeve and short sleeve in both cotton and performance shirts. They will go fast ....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Blue shirts*

Blue


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Let me think about it..... You fishing the tournament?


yes sir!! Looking forward to it...it's been too long! Not fishing the Scream'n Seamen though....little brother got an invite on a big sportfisher this weekend so I am joining another team.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The seas are looking great for the tournament this weekend. Should be some outstanding fish brought in to the scales.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*ICEHOLE Coolers and BRUTE OUTDOORS*

ICEHOLE and BRUTE OUTDOORS are continued supporters of the 2014 MBC


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shirts look awesome. I asked Jeff Butera to grab me a long and short sleeve Large. 
Seas are looking great for Saturday, wish I was fishing it.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Additional person?*



Hotrod said:


> Shirts look awesome. I asked Jeff Butera to grab me a long and short sleeve Large.
> Seas are looking great for Saturday, wish I was fishing it.


 Any team looking for an additional person to join their team, here you go. Joey is a excellent fisherman.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wahoo side pot added*

We have decided to add a WAHOO SIDE POT to the MBC. It will be 1st plce only, winner take all.

I will make an announcement during the registration to make sure everyone knows about the WAHOO POT.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Winners Awards*

Thanks to Tough Country Outfitters and Tough Country Sawmill we were able to award the 1st place winners and Calcutta winners a custom cutting board with the tournament logo engraved into the wood.


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> We have decided to add a WAHOO SIDE POT to the MBC. It will be 1st plce only, winner take all.
> 
> I will make an announcement during the registration to make sure everyone knows about the WAHOO POT.


you the man!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Aluma-tech*

Again, ALUMA-TECH from Sweeny,Texas has supported the 2014 MBC. Pete and Corey never hesitate to donate a ALUMINUM LEANING POST WITH CUSHION to the MBC valued at over $1000.00.

*www.**aluma-tech**.net*


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

Weather is looking good. I'm so ready to get out there. It's time to bring some big ones to the scale.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Great turnout . 40 teams headed offshore in the morning looking for that money fish. Good luck to all the teams and someone bring me that big grouper!!


----------



## sweetbaby (Aug 14, 2005)

When day are the door prize / raffle tickets going to take place?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can purchase raffle tickets tomorrow starting around 4pm. We will draw that evening around 8pm


----------



## born again (Jun 6, 2014)

*who won*

Who won and how big were the fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Results*

We will post the final results and pics this evening. Some good fish were brought in.....


----------



## KICKITBACK (Jul 16, 2010)

result??


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Final Results*

Wow, what a great tournament. 40 Offshore teams! I owe a lot of people a lot of thanks for this one. First and foremost, my wife Kelly and my Daughter Taylor for putting up with me and helping make this event a success. Also my crew Nikki Reeder, John Reeder, Paul Rodriguez, Kristie Rodriguez, Angel Rodriguez, Crag Rucka, Kyle Pierce, Brandy Hicks, Candace Land and my weighmaster Chris Barrett. Without these fine folks, our tournament wouldn't be as successful as it is.

Here are the final results:

*CALCUTTA:*

1st place- Team Keystone - 81.7 lbs- $19,250.00
2nd place - Team On the Take- 79.8 lbs- $11,550.00
3rd place- Team Triatomic- 76.9 lbs- $7,770.00

*1st place Dolphin*- Team Cool Twin- 21.1 lbs- $1920.00
*2nd place Dolphin*- Team Coastal Lattitude- $1280.00

*1st place Grouper*- Team Coastal Lattitude- 104.0 lb Warsaw-$1860.00
*2nd place Grouper*- Team Blackjack- 91.8 lb Warsaw- $1240.00

*1st place Barracuda*- Team Rodfather- 40.6 lbs- $1680.00
*2nd place Barracuda*- Team Johnny B- 32.0 LBS- $1120.00

*1st place Lady Angler*- Team Coastal Lattitude- 104 ln Warsaw-$1740.00
*2nd place Lady Angler*- Team Hoo Bangin-51.7 lb Kingfish-$1160.00

*1st place Wahoo*- Team Fubar2- $1700
*Big Kingfish*- Team Hoo Bangin- $51.7 lb -$3200.00

*Grand Slam*- Team On the Take- 159.8 lbs- $2700.00

*1st place Ling*- Team On the Take- 46.3 lbs- $2280.00
*2nd place Ling*- Team $20 Ride- 40.5 lbs- $1520.00

*1st place Junior Angler*- Team Blue and Brew- 51.3 lb kingfish-$500
*2nd place Junior Angler*- Team On the Take- 46.3 lb kingfish- $300
*3rd place Junior Angler*- Team Pit Boss- 39.9 lb kingfish-$200

*WARSAW GROUPER BOUNTY- WINNER ! TEAM COASTAL LATTITUDE- 104 LBS- $10,000.00*

One hellava tournament!!!!!

Looking forward to the SARGENT CRAB TRAP OFFSHORE TOURNAMENT on July 25-26, 2014


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a great tournament - congrats Mark.

Did someone win $10,000 for largest grouper?

Tom


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again for another great tourney.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for a great tournament Mark. We had a blast. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

*thank you!*

Mark,
you guys did a great job....wish I could have made it down there on Thursday, but heard that was a good time as well! When you get a chance shoot me the pic that y'all took of us on the boat with our fish.

Thanks bud....look forward to the next one! !


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Big congrats to all the winners, and way to go Team Coastal Lattitude


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats to all the winners. Good payouts!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

hilton said:


> Looks like a great tournament - congrats Mark.
> 
> Did someone win $10,000 for largest grouper?
> 
> Tom


Yes sir, Team Coastal Lattitude with 104 lbs


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bait*



whos your daddy said:


> Yes sir, Team Coastal Lattitude with 104 lbs


I heard through A little bird that Bob used fried chicken to catch that grouper!


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> I heard through A little bird that Bob used fried chicken to catch that grouper!


I heard it was on fresh dead shrimp marinated in a 40 of the bull


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for another great event we had a blast as always.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

cool pics, and congrats. Did not think Josh could get any uglier, I was wrong


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hey yall Mark Davis here with Big water adventures. Today I'm going to show you how to catch a $10,000 grouper on a hard head filet marinated in mountain dew.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Catn' Around said:


> I heard it was on fresh dead shrimp marinated in a 40 of the bull


That last beer did taste kinda funny....:brew:


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*no way*



CAT TALES said:


> That last beer did taste kinda funny....:brew:


I don't believe da bull marinade. Joey would have already drank it before the farewell buoy!!! I am sure it was a chicken leg from church's


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Had a blast


----------



## NervousBait (Jan 18, 2010)

Still smiling from ear to ear! Team Keystone!


----------

